# Best Weed Songs



## mcpurple (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZrwbxwpUqY


----------



## remains48 (Apr 30, 2011)

cool if your into that, im more into post metal/rock heres one that fits your category http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GacBP6QzzxU love this one
and heres one for the opposites http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo1suhN9oGE


----------



## coonword (Apr 30, 2011)

chris webby lalala


----------



## jethead (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't Bogart that joint my friend, pass it over to me


----------



## cannabis420420 (Apr 30, 2011)

this is one my favorite songs  enjoy [video=youtube;WeYsTmIzjkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYsTmIzjkw[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 30, 2011)

filmed in a dope ass grow house in the Dam

[video=youtube;dR9GRK9vrlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9GRK9vrlU[/video]


----------



## mcpurple (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6csDCqu94R0

another one from yelawolf


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 30, 2011)

Since Afroman's "Because I Got High" was already picked I'll have to go OLD school.


New Riders of the Purple Sage - "Panama Red."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyPYM5uUViI


----------



## mcpurple (May 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gpXpS4yFIw&feature=related

blwing swishers


----------



## rollin in grass (May 7, 2011)

pre pre pre pretty green bud all in my blunt oooooo I need it


----------



## brandont1 (May 12, 2011)

smokin buddha is pre dope


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (May 15, 2011)

YouTube - Buckethead - Hills of Eternity

YouTube - alice in chains - dirt - junkhead


----------



## grokillaz (May 15, 2011)

Niyorah positive herb
Anthony b raid the barn


----------



## ttaaee (May 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9UnHnTt2mA


----------



## TheTeaTurtle (May 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIgugzypVXU 

Nirvana unplugged in New York is amazing to get stoned to 
Formulate infinity stored deep inside me.


----------



## budlover13 (May 16, 2011)

My vote:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBwHzs-kmsE

Devil Went to Jamaica.


----------



## damn gorgeous (May 17, 2011)

best song ever!

[video=youtube;Bwy6hG1FU9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwy6hG1FU9o[/video]


----------



## Banditt (May 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_F5C0rrncXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steve French (May 18, 2011)

I couldn't be sure whether you were talking about songs about weed or songs you get high to, this applies to both of those

[video=youtube;R6r_MVjY9p0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6r_MVjY9p0[/video]


----------



## markparrow (May 18, 2011)

These are the best weed songs.
1 Because I got high.
2 Blueberry yum yum.
3 Holla Holla


----------



## itcanhappen (May 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;byL0yA1Pl5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byL0yA1Pl5Q[/video]


----------



## seed slaya (May 21, 2011)

gonna rock out to E-lectric avenue, and then we take it higha.. : ) nuff said


----------



## ThaConspiracy (May 21, 2011)

I'm surprise these not listed yet

[youtube]MfVDicnvnFc[/youtube]

[youtube]6l9xRlTPjW8[/youtube]

[youtube]-crC5lM3Ei4[/youtube]


----------



## ThaConspiracy (May 21, 2011)

My bad i forgot one.. Straight Classic

[youtube]AhreCLlcq3Q[/youtube]


----------



## Los Muertos (May 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;uhKq9JvssB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhKq9JvssB8[/video]


----------



## JoeCa1i (May 23, 2011)

Heres a couple throwbackz [YOUTUBE]95qjIOYDRG8[/YOUTUBE] [YOUTUBE]8qoCq-KsmZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 23, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> filmed in a dope ass grow house in the Dam
> 
> [video=youtube;dR9GRK9vrlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9GRK9vrlU[/video]


Another Friday sesh favorite, even if it's a little too obvious a choice.

We blasted this from our tent in Amsterdam and it was HOT (84 degrees is good for europe X3)


----------

